# Fishing this last weekend



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Did anybody get out on any of the small lakes. I got to the boat ramp turnoff and turned around, I wasn't worth getting stuck. There were tire tracks out to the ice though.

Did anybody else get out??


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

yes but there was a lot of water on the ice and over a foot of new snow so moving around was nearly imposible w/o a snowmobile.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

I was out last night. Snowing hard & 25-30 mph winds here in central new york. Took a friend who's "shanty-less" so I left mine home. Could'nt stand the guilt watching him freeze alone. Fish were on good though-


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't think I've ever seen that many Pumpkinseeds.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Ken-
Yeah- this spot is loaded with them & they are HUGE. The 2 best crappie are about 13" each to give you a reference. The punk's are very good eating as well. Tom


----------

